# Emma limping - front left leg



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

She's putting weight on it when she walks but stands on the right and lets the left rest when standing. Otherwise she's using it normally. 
She's been playing really hard over the two incredibly gorgeous days we've had. I noticed the limping first thing this morning. 
I've got an appointment for the vet tomorrow morning. 
I don't see anything between her pads or her nails. 
Also don't see swelling. 
It looks like it's the paw from the wrist down and not from the elbow. 
She's 15 months. 

I've got Rymadyl. Right dosage for her weight. Should I give her one? I'm afraid that pain meds will cause her to go as crazy as she normally is when she gets her zoomies and make it more difficult to keep her from getting them in the first place. 

Thank you for any thoughts you might have!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No pain meds unless you can keep her quiet. You can give her meds at nighttime or when you know you can keep her quiet and settled. 

The pain is good because it's preventing her from putting to much strain on the injured leg while it's healing. 

If it doesn't heal up or improve within 2-3 days (with complete rest) - need to get her in to the vet.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh I've got an appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Lilliam said:


> She's putting weight on it when she walks but stands on the right and lets the left rest when standing. Otherwise she's using it normally.
> She's been playing really hard over the two incredibly gorgeous days we've had. I noticed the limping first thing this morning.
> I've got an appointment for the vet tomorrow morning.
> I don't see anything between her pads or her nails.
> ...


I don't know if you have Lyme in your area but if it comes back after rest and meds or doesn't get better…get her tested. Of course…I live in the heart of 'Lyme Country' (CT) so it is one of the first things you think of if your dog limps …even after playing hard. Good luck


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. She has her first "adult" check up scheduled for Monday since it's her "gotcha" day, but I could just get her tests done tomorrow. As a matter of fact I could just turn tomorrow's visit to her first adult visit. 
Thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*Paw pain*

It can be very difficult to see a small puncture to the paw....either to the pad or in the webbing. Could have stepped on something. Could have sprained some ligaments as well, like I used to do playing tennis!

I agree to not give painkillers in cases like this. 

My pup had a small foxtail between the toes once....wrong time of year for that I think tho.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

GoldenFocus said:


> It can be very difficult to see a small puncture to the paw....either to the pad or in the webbing. Could have stepped on something. Could have sprained some ligaments as well, like I used to do playing tennis!
> 
> I agree to not give painkillers in cases like this.
> 
> My pup had a small foxtail between the toes once....wrong time of year for that I think tho.


Yes, I've taken that to heart, I won't give her the Rymadyl. 
When she's been quiet in her crate, as she first gets out, she limps. As she gets moving, it lessens. 
Her appointment is at 10:30 tomorrow. I don't think it requires an emergency vet visit.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hope Emma gets to feeling better soon and you are able to get some answers!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Lilliam said:


> Yes, I've taken that to heart, I won't give her the Rymadyl.
> When she's been quiet in her crate, as she first gets out, she limps. As she gets moving, it lessens.
> Her appointment is at 10:30 tomorrow. I don't think it requires an emergency vet visit.


This has been happening to my girl off an on for about a year and a half. (It's happened maybe 3 times.) It seems to happen mostly after she runs really hard and it's always the leg she lays on too. We took her to the vet the first time and they said it was muscle strain and gave us pain meds for her to take for a few days. She takes it and it gets better.

She will also limp a little if she's been laying for awhile too and works it out after moving a bit too.

I've had x-rays done and her hips are fine. I think she is just a big dog trying to chase smaller dogs (24 lb Min Pin and a 35 lb lab mix).

I'll be very interested in knowing what happens. She has had many ticks so I wonder a bit if it could be Lyme. She has absolutely no other symptoms for Lyme and it comes and goes.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Well so we had her exam. 
She appears to have tweaked her shoulder. So we had a laser treatment and Rymadyl. She needs to be in the crate and no rough housing or running. 
Returning in a week to recheck. If she isn't improved them we can sedate her and do X-rays, but her doctor feels this is just a muscle sprain. 
Crate rest. For Emma. HA!!!!! This should be interesting.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Awh man I hate when they say crate rest. For some dogs that really doesn't work so well. Hope your week goes well and fast.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!!!! It's not going to be fun for any of us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kinda figured.

Something to keep in mind too... when they get those kinds of injuries, they will injure the same area again and again. Best to just know how to handle and be prepared going forward. 

They don't always need to be rushed to the vet. Generally any limping if mild injury will clear up in a weak if you keep your dog quiet and on leash and only doing pain meds at night.

Not giving pain meds during the day will give you some freedom as far as not keeping your dog absolutely crated. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. She's actually mellow. I wonder whether the Rymadyl is causing her to me quieter than usual. If so, I appreciate it.


----------

